# Accepted to UT Austin and Temple Uni Film MFA...



## maziz (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi, I got admitted to the UT Austin MFA in film, as well as the MFA in Film & Media Arts at Temple University - am still waiting to here from CUNY in New York, but I'm pretty sure that the first two are stronger programs???

Net research shows UT Austin as being in the top ten in the us - is anyone enrolled in UT Austin / Temple? or can anyone else give me any insights? I'll be coming as a Fulbright scholar from abroad so I'm pretty much tied into the programs for three years permanently - also can't work so the experience is definitely about the program 100 %.

Also applied to York Uni and Ryerson in Canada - any idea how these compare on basis of quality / reputation?


----------



## jackgradus (Mar 23, 2011)

> he program 100 %.




CUNY and UT have a better reputation by a mile compared to the other programs. I'd say UT has a slight edge, but this is all very subjective. UT certainly has a much, MUCH better program than Temple, and is in a FAR better location.


----------



## Rushmoreman (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey,

I actually went to UT Austin for undergrad film and am going this fall to Temple for graduate film.

They are both good programs.  Austin is a great city, but it is a city in which you need a car and once you graduate, people generally have a tough time finding a job.  Most people I know moved to NY or LA.  UT is good for docs, but if you're looking to do narrative, I find the program to be lacking in theory.  But, again, good program.

Temple also has a good program from what it seems, and Philadelphia is a great city.  A more livable NY is what I've heard a lot of people say.  Temple has a little more rigor, as it is in the North, and also has a more theoretical aim.  A lot of people go into academia after school, but many people find work in Philly or ship off to NY which is only 2 hours away.  

hope this helps


----------

